# Grunge Look



## BrandonS (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm tending to gravitate towards this look for for some reason.  How does this picture look to you guys overall?  Lightning or no?  I've done it both ways and can't decide if it's too over the top.  C&C is much appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2010)

Why is it the car, the main subject?, only makes up less than 1/4 of the image?

Why does the top of the wall compete with the creaseline of the car body?


----------



## BrandonS (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's a recrop.  As for the wall, I don't mind it at all and actually like it.  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2010)

That's much better.

Now, about all those reflections in the body panels and the hood, a polarizing filter on your lens will help to minimize them.

Have you sharpened the image? The car looks to be just on the soft side of sharply focused.


----------



## BrandonS (Mar 21, 2010)

No I didn't sharpen after I resized and I did it in one big jump.  Ditto on the polarizing filter.  I have one for my 17-50, but not my 70-200.

Overall though I was wondering about the PP, I just picked this photo to do it on.


----------



## Logan.Gee (Apr 9, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the lightning and teh grungy wall.  It helps to make the car stand out to the viewer and emphasizes the newness of the car.  I also like the "non cropped" version I saw earlier  since the car...in our mind's eye..needs a place to go.. I think this is a terrific shot and great pp.  Well done.


----------

